# Amazing track build



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Maybe the best I have seen. Insane detail around the track and seems like a fun drive too!








Portable slot rally track "Flat Over Crest".


Hi Everybody, With a total of nearly 1.5 million views within 2 weeks, it is highly probable you have already watched the videos of my portable British-themed scenic handmade rally track, "Flat Over Crest". Or maybe you have already read about the build process in Slot Car Magazine...




www.slotforum.com


----------

